# call fo duty freeze



## fezant (Apr 1, 2005)

I have just bought a copy of call of duty that freezes  a few minutes into the game. (G5 Imac 512 mb RAM, 1.8 ghz 0S 10.3.8). Prior to this I had been using a downloaded demo of C of D that was working fine - no problems at all even on highest graphics and sound performance settings.

I have tried reinstalling the game from the CD (Twice), secure trashed the demo version, secure trashed the CoD preference file and all to no avail.
 Any suggestions? Aspyr hasn't responded to my email yet.


----------



## Viro (Apr 3, 2005)

Have you downloaded the latest patches and fixed permissions? That might solve the problem.


----------



## fezant (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for this advice - but the patch was downloaded, and permissions for program were set at read/write.

Not sure what else to try!

Cheers


----------



## fezant (Apr 20, 2005)

I have had the problem fixed!

I have had the mid plane assembly on my Mac replaced and now Call of Duty works fine!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 20, 2005)

the what replaced?  please explane, don't know that one.


----------

